

Chebfun – Numerical Computing with Functions - jcr
http://www.chebfun.org/

======
mturmon
This is a cool package that offers a new capability. I've been trying to find
a use for it -- although Mathematica could do some of this also.

They have a nice examples page
([http://www.chebfun.org/examples/](http://www.chebfun.org/examples/)). Here's
one on convolving probability distributions that is much easier and cleaner
than discretising the problem manually
([http://www.chebfun.org/examples/stats/ProbabilityConvolution...](http://www.chebfun.org/examples/stats/ProbabilityConvolution.html)).
Of course, also much more accurate. The same could be said of computations of
expectations or probabilities on such distributions.

------
tempodox
Seems to require a MATLAB installation. I would have loved a stand-alone
version.

~~~
dagw
There are a couple of projects inspired by chebfun that are adding similar
functions to other languages:

* [https://github.com/ApproxFun/ApproxFun.jl](https://github.com/ApproxFun/ApproxFun.jl) (Julia)

* [https://github.com/olivierverdier/pychebfun](https://github.com/olivierverdier/pychebfun) (Python)

* [http://nines.cs.kuleuven.be/software/CHEBINT/](http://nines.cs.kuleuven.be/software/CHEBINT/) (Octave)

------
teh_klev
Somewhat unfortunate name, "chebs" are slang in some parts of the UK for
breasts.

~~~
jcr
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pafnuty_Chebyshev](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pafnuty_Chebyshev)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chebyshev_polynomials](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chebyshev_polynomials)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chebyshev_nodes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chebyshev_nodes)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chebyshev_equation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chebyshev_equation)

